# 2 beautiful babies and a cute small girl



## savannahsmiles

So I started reading Understanding Exposure. I am loving this book and it's helping me understand exposure alot better! I am actually trying to use "creatively correct exposure". I have still ALOT to learn and this is the first shoot since I started readying this so I'd love some feedback. Thanks guys!

1





2




3




4




5




6




7


----------



## arios23

wonderful I love the 5th one, keep up the great work.


----------



## savannahsmiles

Appreciate it. I sure will. I love it.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I dont understand why no 2 and the last one the eyes are so dark?  The first picture shows that the baby has pretty light eyes.  I wouldnt be happy if I was the client.  Just my 2 cent.  I like them.  The one I dont like the is no. 4.  The flash is too harsh.


----------



## savannahsmiles

I upped the exposure on number 2 a bit. How does this look?


----------



## Robin Usagani

I dont think you can fix it only with that kind of adjusment.  You have to use dodge and burn tool and color fill. But, it shouldnt be that black.  I am not sure what happened unless when you shot this it was way underexposed and you corrected it on the puter.


----------



## savannahsmiles

Yeah I must have. Thank you for your feedback. I will watch that next time. Still working on getting used to it.


----------



## ifi

Very cool 

I liked #5 as well, but #6 is a great expression. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## DennyCrane

#6 is a great shot. Excellent catch.


----------



## Tbini87

very nice. I like the colors.


----------



## Rayne

#6 is so adorable :thumbup:


----------



## austinh43

What lens was use to shoot these photos?


----------



## savannahsmiles

55-200mm lense.


----------



## supraman215

1 beautiful picture. I would turn the eyes down a touch though 
2 perfect other than eyes black
3 love it
4 love it
5 eyes again too black
6 perfect, love the pose
7 eyes too black but love it.


----------



## belongus3

wonderfull kids ...love the baby blue eyes


----------



## kombizz

nice collections of good works


----------



## Familyphotog

I LOVE #6....what a fantastic shot!


----------



## allinschenk

I love the first one...her eyes are incredible!  Did you do anything to them?


----------



## SusanMart

Schwettylens said:


> I dont understand why no 2 and the last one the eyes are so dark?  The first picture shows that the baby has pretty light eyes.  I wouldnt be happy if I was the client.  Just my 2 cent.  I like them.  The one I dont like the is no. 4.  The flash is too harsh.




haha, these are different kids. The first picture and 4d one are made of one kid, and second and the last one - of another)))
That's why eye color is different.

But I love your pictures, especially # 1, 3, 5, 6


----------



## LAURAAA

I don't know much about photography at all, but I love love love these shots!


----------



## adelahorn3

Most of us shoot straight on, but consider photographing at different angles, as well as from up high and down low. Getting down at his/her level can create some great photos. It’s always interesting to photograph at the baby’s eye-level, emphasizing his/her visual perspective.


----------



## DanOstergren

adelahorn3 said:


> Most of us shoot straight on, but consider photographing at different angles, as well as from up high and down low. Getting down at his/her level can create some great photos. It’s always interesting to photograph at the baby’s eye-level, emphasizing his/her visual perspective.


Hi, welcome to TPF. You may not realize this, but this thread is 6 years old and the last post before yours was also 6 years ago. It's best not to revive old threads like this.


----------

